# Where to rent in Dubai



## Sherm (Nov 1, 2010)

I am condidering a move to Dubai my office is located in Rashidiya, Dubai. Can anyone tell me if this is a good area to live. I would like to live in Downtown close to nice shopping and restaurants. Could someone please give me options, I plan on renting an apartment, budget for rent is around 8-10k Dirham a month.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There is no such thing as 'downtown', the oldest part of the city is not very convenient to live at (crowded and buildings are old) and the shopping and bars are rather scattered everywhere. Most people try to live somewhere close to work.

"Nice" areas with apartments: Old Town, The Marina, Palm Jumeirah... all within the budget you mention. However The Marina and Palm Jumeirah are on the opossite side of Dubai so you'd be better off at Old Town. This is near Burj Khalifa, Dubai Mall, The Address, etc, so plenty of shopping and fine dining there.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Burj Khalifa area is still called "Downtown" !

Very nice area, plenty of shops and restaurants. 

All apartments have been finished quite nicely by the same developer, most offer good views.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sherm said:


> I am condidering a move to Dubai my office is located in Rashidiya, Dubai. Can anyone tell me if this is a good area to live. I would like to live in Downtown close to nice shopping and restaurants. Could someone please give me options, I plan on renting an apartment, budget for rent is around 8-10k Dirham a month.


Try Festival City, seems like the closest to work for you and it's a good location.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I would avoid Festival city in all honesty. All are built by Al Futtaim and are not the best. I agree with Marc regards Old town or possibly some of the actual towers of downtown. Nassima towers have just opened and there are some very nice apartments in there.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah if your looking on SZR there a range of good towers.

Nassima Tower, Park Place, Sama Tower these are brand new.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's some nice villas in Nad Al Hamar but I suspect they may be over your budget. 

I live just off Al Badia next to Dubai Festival City. Area is lovely, has a community feel to it and you are 10 minutes away from Dubai Mall and 5 minutes from Mirdiff City Center and Dubai Festival Center. 

Some new properties available since September in Mirdiff may be worth checking out aldo - http://dubaipropertiesgroup.ae/en/properties/Ghoroob-Mirdif

With regards to Rashidiya, not the most happening area in terms of location however with a main train station now there it has picked up somewhat.


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

Downtown is your best choice, you will never regret it, I work in real estate and I can assure you that this is the best area with the best quality apartments in Dubai and they are very good for your budget, 2BR around 120k a year or less.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Downtown area you are probably referring to is known as Downtown Burj Khalifa by Dubai Mall. Towers to look at to be close to shops/restaurants and now a nice park are The Residences, Burj Views, Southridge and Old Town.
Old Town is a community of low rise apatments with it's own little shopping centre (Souk Al Manzil) and Old Town Islands (Souk Al Bahar) but it is more expensive.
Check out Dubizzle for rentals;
Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Shopping - over priced, last years fashion ranges or older models of electrical goods, rubbish quality, no guarantees, little customer service, can never actually find what you want and forget about spares or replacement parts.

Restaurants - over priced, only at the unaffordable end do you get anything you can't cook better yourself, either unlicensed or pay a 400% mark up on what you'd pay back home for a bottle of wine, customer service is a lottery.

Add in the fact Dubai is small and anywhere is in relative reach of anywhere else, I'd rethink your priorities when looking for a place to live.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Shopping - over priced, last years fashion ranges or older models of electrical goods, rubbish quality, no guarantees, little customer service, can never actually find what you want and forget about spares or replacement parts.
> 
> Restaurants - over priced, only at the unaffordable end do you get anything you can't cook better yourself, either unlicensed or pay a 400% mark up on what you'd pay back home for a bottle of wine, customer service is a lottery.
> 
> Add in the fact Dubai is small and anywhere is in relative reach of anywhere else, I'd rethink your priorities when looking for a place to live.



Customer service in restaurants is not that bad actually. Also eating out is not particularly expensive unless you are eating at 5 star hotels.

Where Dubai fails is bad customer service and many people in service sector displaying an IQ less than 30..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

.....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Customer service in restaurants is not that bad actually.


It's better than the shops admittedly, however still have moments eg "We don't take Entertainer vouchers anymore"



Tropicana said:


> Also eating out is not particularly expensive unless you are eating at 5 star hotels.


In a lot of places it is for what the food is. A caesar salad being a load of iceberg on a plate, few token bits of chicken and some drizzle, probably out a bottle. Or boring pasta dishes. 

Chains like Uno's, Chillis etc are decent for stodge to fill you up but they're not really restaurants are they?



Tropicana said:


> Where Dubai fails is bad customer service and many people in service sector displaying an IQ less than 30..


I don't disagree but if all you are coming to Dubai for is shopping and restaurants it's going to get tired very quickly.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

What about realtors? Any suggestions?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

suzeq said:


> What about realtors? Any suggestions?


Which area are you looking in?

I will give you a referral based on what area so they tell you the correct information and show you the right stuff. 

Dont go out with Agents who cover the whole of Dubai ( good luck if you do).


----------

